# [SOLVED] Can't turn brightness down on my Toshiba laptop



## LooieENG (Aug 15, 2008)

Fn + F6/F7 (keys with sun on them) doesn't work. When I press Fn + F7, I get the Firefox "Caret Browsing", and if I'm on the desktop, it switches between start button, quick task icons and the window toolbar thing, so it seems as if Fn isn't working. But Fn + J types in the number 1 (Num Pad) like it should.

I have an L300-12H running XP (it came with Vista) with drivers I got from the Toshiba site (Video, audio and network/wifi drivers I got, I think). Is there something else I need?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Can't turn brightness down on my Toshiba laptop*

Did it all work fine in Vista? If yes and now it fails in XP, definitely you need another XP driver for that function. Usually it's the HOTKEY or QUICKLAUNCH drivers (I do not know the Toshiba versions). Most often this is unique to the brand unlike video or audio drivers. My best bet is Toshiba website if they have it (keep your fingers crossed).


----------



## LooieENG (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Can't turn brightness down on my Toshiba laptop*

Don't know. I didn't test it on Vista, I stuck XP on as soon as I got it. I'll try look for those drivers. Thanks


----------



## LooieENG (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Can't turn brightness down on my Toshiba laptop*

It worked, thank you 

http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/download_drivers_bios.jsp (driver page)

If anyone finds this via a search engine with the same problem, it's "Hotkeys" and you also need to download "Common Modules" and install that first


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Thank you for the update. Glad to know you got it working now.


----------

